# The ultimate family bike?



## mickle (5 Jun 2014)

If you have six kids.....







I borrowed it from work tonight, it arrived today from The Netherlands for our Road-show fleet. It's mega! Put the sh!ts up a couple of drivers that got in its way on the way home too :-)


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2014)

Love to have a go on that.....jnr would love it...any kid would love it.


----------



## TissoT (5 Jun 2014)

Could run it as a business ... pick up/off school run ....


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2014)

I like that, are those spd sandals your wearing in the photo


----------



## mickle (5 Jun 2014)

roadrash said:


> I like that, are those spd sandals your wearing in the photo



That's Mrs Mickle.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> That's Mrs Mickle.


Can she steer it ok? What about going uphill, or, more scary, downhill?


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ...any kid would love it.


I'd love it... ah!


----------



## jack smith (6 Jun 2014)

That definatley needs to be thrashed down a hill with some naughty kids in it


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2014)

I see a couple go past my house each day - they're used to ferry kids from schools to their after school clubs.


----------



## hatler (6 Jun 2014)

Cool !! What are the braking arrangements ?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2014)

jack smith said:


> That definatley needs to be thrashed down a hill with some naughty kids in it





Pat "5mph" said:


> Can she steer it ok? What about going uphill, or, more scary, downhill?



Speed down a hill with said naughty kids shouting 'AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH NO BRAKES, *NO BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKES*!!'


----------



## mickle (6 Jun 2014)

Cable discs on t'front, coaster on t'back.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> If you have six kids.....
> 
> View attachment 46952
> 
> ...


Showed swmbo, i said she can ditch the car for the school run


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Jun 2014)

Looks fun... be even better if it had a crankshaft with pedals so all the children could pedal too!


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jun 2014)

One of those children has forgotten to get dressed for school, is it a scouser?


----------



## mickle (6 Jun 2014)

Sara_H said:


> One of those children has forgotten to get dressed for school, is it a scouser?



Steiner.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2014)

mickle said:


> Steiner.



Rudolph?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rudolph?


Steiner school pupils don't wear a uniform


----------

